# Is B&N killing the Nook?



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

"Users of the Nook, what few there are, should continue to get support for existing hardware but they probably shouldn't plan on buying the next generation of the product."

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/breakout/board-room-thriller-barnes-noble-killing-nook-save-135630059.html


----------

